# How much sand in a 75 gal ?



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I will be putting black sand in my 75 gal with some live plants. How many lbs. of sand will I need to make a 2" layer of sand to plant my plants in ?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

at least 50lbs


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

id say about 100lbs, i got a bag of sand 1.5' by 1' by .5' and it weighed 50lbs so i would say get 100lbs


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I ask because I can get some black tahitian moon for $15 for a 20 lbs. bag. I am price how much I am going to need to order.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

100lbs for two inches which is plenty, that what Im using.


----------

